# Independence Day - Wiederkehr: Filmrezension zur Fortsetzung des Action-Blockbusters



## ThomasRaab (12. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Independence Day - Wiederkehr: Filmrezension zur Fortsetzung des Action-Blockbusters* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Independence Day - Wiederkehr: Filmrezension zur Fortsetzung des Action-Blockbusters


----------



## Jan8419 (12. Juli 2016)

Ich bin auch sehr begeistert von dem Film.   Ich habe ihn in den Staaten geguckt.    Obwohl ich auch sagen muß bei den beiden ID Filmen merkt man echt den unterschied zwischen 90er und 10er.


----------



## Chyio (12. Juli 2016)

Vor 20 jahren war ich schon von dem Film begeistert, eine neue zeit des Action Genres begann. Und jetzt 20 jahre später kann ich es kaum noch erwarten den Film zu sehen .


----------



## Oldtown1983 (12. Juli 2016)

Böser Spoiler das mit der Alien-Königin!!!


----------



## nuuub (12. Juli 2016)

Echt jetzt? Alien-Königin? Öfter mal was neues...

Stargate Atlantis hatte die Wraith-Übermutter, in Stargate gab es die Goauld und Tokra Königinnen, in den Alien-Filmen gab es sie ebenfalls, die "Königin", und natürlich StarCraft mit der Königin der Klingen. 

Immer muss es am Ende der große Kampf gegen die Königin sein. ^^

Ganz schön sexistisch das ganze. Es wird Zeit für einen Alien-König.

*da ist vielleicht ein klitzekleines bisschen Ironie enthalten


----------



## LostCause (12. Juli 2016)

Oha alle Länder leben in Frieden zusammen und da im Trailer wieder schön viele US Flaggen zu sehen sind wette ich mal das sie nun die Leitung über alles haben   Naja wie in allen Filmen von Ronald Hirn aus und Augen auf


----------



## Phone (13. Juli 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Alien-Königin? Öfter mal was neues...
> 
> Stargate Atlantis hatte die Wraith-Übermutter, in Stargate gab es die Goauld und Tokra Königinnen, in den Alien-Filmen gab es sie ebenfalls, die "Königin", und natürlich StarCraft mit der Königin der Klingen.
> 
> ...



Wir sollten mal gegen unsere Königen "Mutter-Merkel" kämpfen...Das wird genauso ein Epos...Das sag ich dir!


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Juli 2016)

Unglaublich, dass man für diesen Scheiß wirklich vier Sterne vergibt...


----------



## nuuub (13. Juli 2016)

> Wir sollten mal gegen unsere Königen "Mutter-Merkel" kämpfen...Das wird genauso ein Epos...Das sag ich dir!



Es wäre äußerst schwierig gegen dieses "etwas" zu Kämpfen. 

Wie bekämpft man ein "etwas" das keinen Rückgrat hat, kein Herz, und auch kein Gehirn?
Diese enorme Masse, wird nur in Form gehalten durch den Überlebenswillen, und durch den willen auf dem Meister-Stuhl sitzen zu bleiben.

Dazu kommt es, dass sie von einer unglaubliche menge von "zergling-ähnlichen" Wesen regelrecht angehimmelt wird. Diese Wesen teilen leider die selbe Sturheit wie ihre "Mutter-Königin".

Am Ende sollten die guten siegen. Sollten. In diesem Fall wäre es schwierig. 

Ich befürchte wir müssen dieses "etwas" noch eine Zeitlang ertragen.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Juli 2016)

Mal abgesehen von Mutti Merkel und btT

Ich vermute mal straff, daß Independence Day 2 genau das (und nicht mehr) bietet was man von einem Emmerich-Film erwarten kann. Sci-Fi-Popcornaction gemischt mit US-Patriotismus und flapsigen Sprüchen wie in Teil 1. Quasi Kino zum Gehirn abschalten. Wer etwas anderes erwartet hat (erst Recht bei Roland Emmerich) ist schlichtweg im falschen Film oder Universum. Trotzdem hat mir ID 1 gefallen und bei Teil 2 vermute ich das gleiche.

Filme von R.E. waren nie Dokus waren nie tiefgründig und auch nie bekannt für komplexe Charaktere oder absolute logische Korrektheit (z.B. Alien rausziehen und einen in die Fresse geben in Teil 1). Es war in allen Fällen seichtes Actionkino auf Katastrophen-Szenariobasis zum Unterhalten.  Z.B. 2012 



Spoiler



Erdrisse die natürlich genau exakt an den Leuten vorbeigehen, bei der Fahrt bricht alles hinter dem Auto zusammen statt davor, das gleiche beim Flugzeug. Dazu die gebaute Möchtegern Arche Noah und das illegale an Bord gehen.


 oder Day after Tomorrow 



Spoiler



zuerst der Grundtenor mit dem versiegen des Golfstroms in kürzester Zeit durch Versüßung, das Gefrieren ab der Spitze vom Empire State Building war langsamer als wie sich die Leute in die Bibliothek gerettet hatten. Dazu die Hunde die eher aussahen als stammten diese aus einem Zombiestreifen. WTF? Oder wo sich Leute statt mit dem Überleben beschäftigt haben welche Bücher sie denn nun zum warm halten verbrennen und welche nicht.


 Ausnahme bildete vielleicht noch Der Patriot. Aber sonst ? Allein schon der besoffene Agrar-Pilot im Finale von ID1 (alternative Szene im Doppeldecker!!!!). Weltfremd bis zum Abwinken. Und selbst die ursprüngliche originale Szene im Kampfjet mit dem gleichen Piloten war ein schlechter Witz. Oder Will Smith und Jeff Goldblum im Alien-Kampfflugzeug im Mutterschiff.... Der Film hatte halt trashige Momente bis zum Umfallen. Also was solls ? Ich zermartere mir da mit Sicherheit nicht den Kopf warum das im Film so anders ist als es eventuell in real wäre oder ob die Logiklücken so groß sind wie der Grand Canyon. Weil ich weiß, daß ich bei Roland Emmerich unterhalten werde ohne daß er jede Szene auf Logik und Nachvollziehbarkeit szeziert. Und bei so einem Film ist mir das vollkommen Bockwurst und da erwarte ich das auch nicht.

Wäre es ein Film über den amerikanischen Unabhängigkeitskrieg oder den Krieg Nordstaaten gegen Südstaaten (Gettysburgh) o.a. historische Szenarien sähe die Sache schon wieder ganz anders aus. Da erwarte ich a) einen Mindestgrad an Realismus, b) halten an historische Fakten und c) keine Logiklücken.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Juli 2016)

Seien wir doch mal ehrlich:
Von einem R.E.-Film möchte man hauptsächlich durch fetten Sound und schönster Effekt-Berieselung in den Kino-Sessel gepresst werden. Und nix anderes.


----------



## Grolt (13. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Unglaublich, dass man für diesen Scheiß wirklich vier Sterne vergibt...



Yup. Der Film ist absoluter Müll. Richtiger Trash. Also wirklicher Trash. So scheiße gemacht das es schon wieder lustig ist. Trash halt.


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Juli 2016)

Hm, vor 20 Jahren, als Teenager, fand ich sowas noch lustig.

Heute nicht mehr.


----------



## USA911 (13. Juli 2016)

Ich stelle fest: Hollywood hat keine Ideen mehr oder wollen nicht iskieren, das ein Film floppt. Wie kommt es das Autoren wie "Terentino" ständig neues einfällt, aber das meiste was inzwischen auf den Markt kommt, nur noch fortsetzungen oder Remakes sind.
Und da wundern die sich, das die zuschauerzahlen zurück gehen? Also ich mich nicht mehr.


----------



## xNomAnorx (13. Juli 2016)

Also ich bin echt mal gespannt auf den Film.
Emmerich-Filme wandeln für mich immer auf einem recht schmalen Grat. Klar sind sie schön anzusehen, aber die Story, Charaktere etc. sind normalerweise ziemlich bescheuert. Und wenn da das Maß überschlägt find ich die Filme ziemlich schnell total beschissen. War z.B. bei 2012 der Fall. Independence Day hat aber eben diesen 90er-Charme, verschwendet nicht viel Zeit mit Charakteraufsetzung und hat Will Smith und Goldblum. Das macht den Film dann sehr nett anzuschauen, obwohl er ziemlich abgedroschen ist. 
Um den Film nur für seine Optik genießen zu können darf das Drumherum eben nicht zu schlecht sein - und das stimmen mich die bisherigen Kritiken eher negativ. Werd ihn wohl am Freitag sehen


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Unglaublich, dass man für diesen Scheiß wirklich vier Sterne vergibt...


Hast du ihn denn gesehen?


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Juli 2016)

ich schau in heute um 20 Uhr in der Mittwochs-Preview


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Juli 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Hast du ihn denn gesehen?


Wofür sind Reviews da? Ich habe mindestens zehn gelesen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (13. Juli 2016)

Tja. Ich mache mir da lieber selber ne Meinung, als die von anderen Nachzuquaken  Obwohl ich fairerweise zugeben muss, auf den Zug "_Der neue Ghostbusters wird Scheissdreck_" bin ich auch im Vorfeld aufgesprungen. Sehen muss ich die aber trotzdem erst mal, um wirklich die Wahrheit zu kennen.


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Juli 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Tja. Ich mache mir da lieber selber ne Meinung, als die von anderen Nachzuquaken


Dann sind Reviews also völlig wertlos?! Das sag mal lieber nicht der Redaktion von PCG... 

Ich dachte, es wäre gerade der Sinn von Reviews, den Interessierten ausreichend über die Qualität eines Entertainmentprodukts zu informieren. Wenn ich das Produkt aber so oder so selbst konsumieren muss, dann kann ich auch gleich ganz auf Reviews verzichten. Aber zum Glück ist das imo nicht so und ich kann mein Geld für Besseres sparen.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Juli 2016)

scheint ja genau das geworden zu sein, was fans von id4 (so was scheints ja zu geben  ) erwartet haben.


----------



## Tut_Ench (13. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Dann sind Reviews also völlig wertlos?! Das sag mal lieber nicht der Redaktion von PCG...
> 
> Ich dachte, es wäre gerade der Sinn von Reviews, den Interessierten ausreichend über die Qualität eines Entertainmentprodukts zu informieren. Wenn ich das Produkt aber so oder so selbst konsumieren muss, dann kann ich auch gleich ganz auf Reviews verzichten. Aber zum Glück ist das imo nicht so und ich kann mein Geld für Besseres sparen.



Also ich halte Reviews zum überwiegenden Teil für völlig nutzlos, weil sie immer subjektiv sind und gerade bei Filmen ist viel davon abhängig, was der Zuschauer mag und erwartet.
Von mir aus könnten Sie die PCG auch komplett ohne Meinungen und Wertungskästen drucken, das was ich z.B. aus dem Heft mitnehme sind Informationen über ein Spiel und nicht wie Redakteur xy das Spiel findet. Ich will wissen, was ein Spiel kann und was es mir bietet und dann überlege ich, ob es mir Spass macht. Ich kaufe kein Spiel, weil Hans Blub vom Magazin Supergames meint, das wäre total super. 


Ich glaube auch nicht, dass Independence Day 2 ein Meilenstein der Filmgeschichte ist, ich glaube wer den 1. Teil gesehen hat, der weiß, was einen erwartet. Ich würd eihn aber sicherlich trotzdem im Kino gucken, weil die Effekte bestimmt richtig geil sind und nur auf einer riesigen Leinwand so richtig schocken. Wenn ich an ID denke, dann hat der im Kino deutlich mehr geschockt, als später auf DVD....wobei mein Fernseher damals auch wesentlich kleiner war.  ...aber dennoch...
Ist wie Jurassic Park, nicht oscarverdächtig, aber Dinosaurier auf einer Riesenleinwand sind einfach geiler und lauter.


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Juli 2016)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Also ich halte Reviews zum überwiegenden Teil für völlig nutzlos, weil sie immer subjektiv sind und gerade bei Filmen ist viel davon abhängig, was der Zuschauer mag und erwartet.


Subjektivität ist nicht das Problem, wenn man sie entsprechend darstellt. Außerdem lese ich in der Regel nicht nur ein einziges Review, sondern viele. Da bildet sich normalerweise schon ein recht klares Bild.



> Ich glaube auch nicht, dass Independence Day 2 ein Meilenstein der Filmgeschichte ist, ich glaube wer den 1. Teil gesehen hat, der weiß, was einen erwartet.


Ähm, das Problem ist ja gerade, dass ID2 scheinbar deutlich schlechter ist als ID1. Das sagen zumindest mindestens 80% aller Reviews in recht eindeutigen Worten und das kann ich gut nachvollziehen, so wie es beschrieben ist.

Ich kuck mir das irgendwann mal im Free-TV an in ein paar Monaten oder Jahren, das reicht völlig.


----------



## Batze (13. Juli 2016)

Also ins Kino werde ich wegen dem Film sicherlich nicht gehen, liegt aber nicht am Film selbst, sondern Kino ist mir einfach mit allem Drum und Dran zu teuer geworden. 
Kino Preis geht ja noch, wenn man an verbilligten Tagen rein geht, ist ok, aber die vollkommen überteuerten und unverschämten Preise für Popcorn und Cola (was nun mal sein muss und das gehört bei mir nun mal dazu im Kino) sind schon eine Sache für die Gewerbe Aufsicht.
Also diese Unverschämtheit mache ich nicht mit und unterstütze das auch nicht.
Da schau ich dann lieber zu Hause, ein paar Wochen später, mit paar Kumpels das ganze an, ist ruhiger entspannter und viel viel lustiger. Bin dann zwar nicht aktuell, aber davon hab ich eh Abstand genommen, bin in einem Alter wo ich nicht immer alles mehr sofort haben muss.


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Juli 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Also ins Kino werde ich wegen dem Film sicherlich nicht gehen, liegt aber nicht am Film selbst, sondern Kino ist mir einfach mit allem Drum und Dran zu teuer geworden.
> Kino Preis geht ja noch, wenn man an verbilligten Tagen rein geht, aber die vollkommen überteuerten und unverschämten Preise für Popcorn und Cola (was nun mal sein muss) sind schon eine Sache für die Aufsicht.
> Da schau ich dann lieber zu Hause, ein paar Wochen später, mit paar Kumpels das ganze an, ist ruhiger entspannter und viel viel lustiger. Bin dann zwar nicht aktuell, aber davon hab ich eh Abstand genommen, bin in einem Alter wo ich nicht immer alles mehr sofort haben muss.


Du könntest doch Popcorn und Cola einfach reinschmuggeln. Oder wird das bei euch kontrolliert, was man z.B. im Rucksack hat? 

Ne, manche Filme kucke ich dann doch lieber im Kino auf der großen Leinwand, vor allem im IMAX. Star Wars z.B. war genial im IMAX, kein Vergleich zu daheim auf dem kleinen FErnseher. Aber das sind dann schon auch ausgewählte Filme, den Rest schaue ich dann man irgendwann im TV an, wenn es zufällig läuft.


----------



## Batze (13. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Du könntest doch Popcorn und Cola einfach reinschmuggeln. Oder wird das bei euch kontrolliert, was man z.B. im Rucksack hat?
> 
> Ne, manche Filme kucke ich dann doch lieber im Kino auf der großen Leinwand, vor allem im IMAX. Star Wars z.B. war genial im IMAX, kein Vergleich zu daheim auf dem kleinen FErnseher. Aber das sind dann schon auch ausgewählte Filme, den Rest schaue ich dann man irgendwann im TV an, wenn es zufällig läuft.


Jo klar, also sowas wie Star Wars, als ganz großer Star Wars Fan der ersten Stunde (Jo ich durfte noch den Run des allerersten Star Wars Film erleben, bin eben schon etwas älter )hab ich natürlich auch im Kino geschaut, auch wenn der Film mich ziemlich enttäuscht hat, ist aber eine andere Sache.
Waren reinschmuggeln wird bei uns in Braunschweig kontrolliert, nicht immer, aber Rucksäcke werden bei uns gefilzt im Cinemax. Nicht so schlimm, also ne Cola kann man immer reinschummeln, aber altes Popcorn, ich bitte dich, das muss frisch sein und nicht so ein Tüten Zeug. Und ne Tüte die gerade mal für die Werbung reicht für 4€+*2, ne danke. Das ist einfach unverschämt wenn man weiß was das im Einkauf kostet.

PS: WOW Film hab ich aber im Kino geschaut, war begeistert vom Film und musste ich einfach sehen als WOW Fan.


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Juli 2016)

hab ihn grad gesehen, war ganz unterhaltsam, würde ihm eine 7,4 geben. Teil 1 war aber besser


----------



## Batze (13. Juli 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> hab ihn grad gesehen, war ganz unterhaltsam, würde ihm eine 7,4 geben. *Teil 1 war aber besser*


Kannst du bitte sagen, ohne zu spoilern, oder im Spoiler Dingsda wieso?


----------



## LOX-TT (13. Juli 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte sagen, ohne zu spoilern, oder im Spoiler Dingsda wieso?



naja, Teil 2 war mir stellenweise zu over the top, die Schiffe sind *viel* größer und dann gab es 2 Dinge die ich auch komisch fand, das sind aber Spoiler



Spoiler



Einmal diese komische verbündete Kugel, mit menschlicher Stimme und ihrer Geschichte mit "ich bin die letzte und ich kenne da so einen Planeten für Flüchtlinge/Widerständler"

und 

diese riesige "Godzilla"-Königin bzw. der Endfight mit ihr, völlig übertrieben das Vieh


----------



## Batze (14. Juli 2016)

danke


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Juli 2016)

Erstaunlich wie unterschiedlich das Fehlen von Will Smith in den Reviews betrachtet wird. Die einen werten dies als Schwäche, andere als "kein Verlust". [emoji55]


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Juli 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Erstaunlich wie unterschiedlich das Fehlen von Will Smith in den Reviews betrachtet wird. Die einen werten dies als Schwäche, andere als "kein Verlust". [emoji55]



Warum? Gerade Filmrezensionen sind 100% subjektiv, ergo hat da natürlich jeder Kritiker unterschiedliche Vorlieben. Die einen finden im aktuellen Beispiel Will Smith gut, während die anderen ihn vlt. auf den Tod nicht ausstehen können (warum auch immer). 

Mein Tipp:

Gerade bei rein subjektiven Rezensionen hat es sich m. E. bewährt, sich einen "Reviewer"/Kritiker zu suchen, der einen weitestgehend deckungsgleichen Geschmack hat, wie man selbst.

Dann kann man dem Urteil auch vertrauen. Funktioniert übrigens auch umgekehrt, ich hatte früher einen Kumpel, der hatte einen absolut diametral entgegengesetzten Filmgeschmack. Wenn der Gute also von einem Film begeistert war (z. B. "Ey Mann, wo ist mein Auto?" Ohne Witz, echtes Beispiel!), dann konnte ich zu 100% darauf vertrauen, dass ich den scheiße finden würde. Wenn er umgekehrt einen Film dagegen als "Viel zu verkopft, viel zu viel Gelaber." beschimpfte, war ich mir sicher, dass ich den vermutlich ganz gut finden würde.


----------



## xNomAnorx (14. Juli 2016)

Was Kritiken angeht haben sich für mich Chris Stuckmann und Jeremy Jahns auf Youtube etabliert. Beide stimmen mit meiner Meinung meistens überein und selbst wenn ich es mal anders sehe, argumentieren sie ihre Position immer auf eine Art und Weise, die ich wenigstens nachvollziehen kann. Das sind die einzigen beiden Kritiker von denen ich einen Kinobesuch wirklich abhängig mache.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (16. Juli 2016)

Die Emmerich-Bildsprache ist halt auch irgendwann (alt-)bekannt...


----------



## ebug5 (24. Juli 2016)

Ich habe mir den Film gestern angesehen. Mir wurde vorher gesagt, dass er schlecht sei, aber so schlecht, ehrlich? Zum Glück wurde mir das vorher gesagt, so war die Erwartungshaltung niedrig und man konnte es verschmerzen.

Das schlechte an dem Film ist ja nicht die mehr oder weniger gleiche Story, sondern die miserable Umsetzung!
ID2 ist viel zu hektisch, sodass der Story keine Zeit gelassen wird sich zu entwickeln und der Szenenschnitt wirkt oft amateuhaft. Es kommt viel zu oft vor, dass erst umgeschnitten wird, 2-5s nachdem die Szene schon begonnen hat. Da explodiert was, aber man sieht es erst, als es schon fast vorbei ist.

Ohne diese schlechte Nachproduktion, wäre es ein schöner Actionfilm ohne Kopfarbeit gewesen. Aber so schaltet sich der Kopf immer wieder ein um sich zu ärgern.


----------



## AlBundyFan (26. Juli 2016)

hmmm... also ich habe den film ziemlich durchschnittlich gefunden. und die story (übermächtige gegner sind zu besiegen, weil man nur eine einzelfigur=königin töten muß, ansonsten hätte man keine chance) ist für mich in keinem film noch nachvollziehbar gewesen.

besonders lachhaft habe ich diese pathetische rede vom ex-präsidenten gefunden vor ein paar zufallszuhörern die halt grad da rumstanden und ihrer arbeit nachgingen......die meisten hätten in einer realen welt die worte nichtmal gehört, weil sie zu weit weg standen.


----------



## AlBundyFan (26. Juli 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Also ins Kino werde ich wegen dem Film sicherlich nicht gehen, liegt aber nicht am Film selbst, sondern Kino ist mir einfach mit allem Drum und Dran zu teuer geworden.
> Kino Preis geht ja noch, wenn man an verbilligten Tagen rein geht, ist ok, aber die vollkommen überteuerten und unverschämten Preise für Popcorn und Cola (was nun mal sein muss und das gehört bei mir nun mal dazu im Kino) sind schon eine Sache für die Gewerbe Aufsicht.
> Also diese Unverschämtheit mache ich nicht mit und unterstütze das auch nicht.
> Da schau ich dann lieber zu Hause, ein paar Wochen später, mit paar Kumpels das ganze an, ist ruhiger entspannter und viel viel lustiger. Bin dann zwar nicht aktuell, aber davon hab ich eh Abstand genommen, bin in einem Alter wo ich nicht immer alles mehr sofort haben muss.



warum MUSS man popcorn und cola haben? ich habe das noch nie nachvollziehen können.
ich schmuggle immer was richtiges ins kino - zb. belegte semmeln oder baguettes. 

ich habe keine ahnung warum in den kinos ausschliesslich popcorn und nachos verkauft werden......


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. Juli 2016)

Das erinnert mich an Jürgen von der Lippe:

_"...und dann bin ich auch neulich aus dem Kino geflogen. Weil ich mir etwas zu essen mitgebracht hatte. Und da habe ich gesagt, ich bin doch nicht verrückt und zahle hier die überhöhten Preise! Ausserdem habt ihr kein Fondue."_


----------



## Spassbremse (26. Juli 2016)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an Jürgen von der Lippe:
> 
> _"...und dann bin ich auch neulich aus dem Kino geflogen. Weil ich mir etwas zu essen mitgebracht hatte. Und da habe ich gesagt, ich bin doch nicht verrückt und zahle hier die überhöhten Preise! Ausserdem habt ihr kein Fondue."_



Ich schmuggle zwar nichts ins Kino, aber ich habe auch ganz sicher keine Lust auf das dort erhältliche "Junk Food". 
Ich gehe daher lieber vor, oder nach der Vorstellung, je nachdem, was "Richtiges" essen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Juli 2016)

AlBundyFan schrieb:


> warum MUSS man popcorn und cola haben? ich habe das noch nie nachvollziehen können.
> ich schmuggle immer was richtiges ins kino - zb. belegte semmeln oder baguettes.
> 
> ich habe keine ahnung warum in den kinos ausschliesslich popcorn und nachos verkauft werden......


Finde Baguettes und Semmeln zu auffällig. Ein oder zwei dezente Müsli-Riegel tun es auch, und für den Durst ziehe ich meinen Fremen-Anzug an der meinen Urin in Trinkwasser filtert.  

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Exar-K (26. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich schmuggle zwar nichts ins Kino, aber ich habe auch ganz sicher keine Lust auf das dort erhältliche "Junk Food".
> Ich gehe daher lieber vor, oder nach der Vorstellung, je nachdem, was "Richtiges" essen.


Sehe ich ähnlich. Im Kinositz zu essen finde ich unpraktisch, unhygienisch und lästig.
Außerdem gibt es im Kino für gewöhnlich keine essbaren Dinge.
Qualitativ furchtbares Popcorn und labbrige Tortillachips waren vielleicht im Alter von 12 noch interessant.

Vor, oder nach dem Film zu speisen, ist auch meiner Meinung nach die richtige Wahl.


----------

